# Tentative - Sat or Sunday Am Sydney Kingfish



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I was supposed to go camping this w/e but my youngest has come down with a nasty cold etc etc and plans are now 'up in the air'.

Anyway if we don't end up going, I'll be having a weekend assault on some offshore kings as the weather is supposed to be GOOD...finally!

At this stage I'm planning a repeat performance of my successful trip from a few weeks ago and will launch at Kurnell just North of the oil wharf and paddle out of the heads trolling for some kings. Will be trying to rustle up some live yakkas along the way.

Early start 5.30am with plans to stay out for 3-4 hours or till the wind gets up. Flexible on which day at this stage.

Anyone want to join me?


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

Davey,

I would be keen for a very early Saturday morning fish as I'm keen to try my new downrigger out.
How long were you anticipating staying out?
Can you catch yellowtail around the launch spot?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

will be making a final decision on camping tomorrow morning, so if I'm a goer I'll know by friday arvo. will post up details then.

Dan, the main yellowtail spot I know of in Botany Bay is across the other side (too far to paddle), but theres heaps of reef between the put in spot and the likely kingfish spot. I'm going to try a quick burley up and fish for yakkas there.

ayway, will confirm what the plans are asap tomorrow


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

campings off, bub and wife now have the lurgy and I'm getting over it so have pulled the pin on the camp-off.

Therefore I can definitely do a Saturday morning kayak fish (can't make Sunday as we are now visiting the rellos).

Plan is the same - early launch at Kurnell, try to rustle up a few livies then troll and hope to spot some surface action. Bring on the kings.

Anyone who doesnt want to launch at Kurnell and is coming from the Sydney side could possibly launch at La Perouse (north side of Bay entrance) and we could meet on the water? I think theres a small beach just around from Bare Island that is accessible to launch from. This may save you an extra 1/2 hour drive.

Anyway, if you're a goer, let me know


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Dave,

you tried jigging for those kingies. Over here when they don't want to take a livie or lurer a jig brings them on. Find that they attack it out of agressive than being hungry (although I haven't got a reply when asking them if they were hungry :shock: ). The faster the vertical retreve the better so any high speed reel is the goer.

Spot them on the sounder around a pin or structure and them rip into them on the jig - might be an option when your sick of paddling around after a couple of hours without a strike. Alot of boat fullas have tried "knife" jigs and seem to get alot of success on them. Knife jigs are those long slender ones. Often a by catch is a nice big snapper 

Good luck on the hunt and "go the green torpedo's"


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

G'day Dave,

Good luck tomorrow. Unfortunately I'm at U2 tonight with mates from Cairns and I wont be in any sort of condition to be out on the water early in the morning.

Do you know the fish cages just on the western side of the Oil wharf? A bit of berley gets the yellowtail going and occasionally some slimey's, too. Have fun!

cheers,
Cid


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

posting from my phone !
I'll be there @ 5


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ken -pm sent

gatesy, would be good if you could join us. launch spot is at the end of Prince Charles Parade. When coming into kurnell turn right at the roundabout (T intersection) then turn next left (silver Beach Road), This brings you to Prince Charles Parade. Turn right and go past the oil wharf about 200m. Theres plenty of parking and a nice flat sandy beach 10m from the cars for easy launching

see you there.

cid - mate we will catch up one of these days!

JB - yes have just been reading fishing mag artocles re jigs and might have to get one soon. May try jigging with a large stickbait and see how that goes also..


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good luck guys. Conditions look good but I have other commitments


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

No sweat Ken. Gatesy is coming around late afternoon to get a quick fishing lesson (  ) so I'll give it to him then. Just pay me next time you see me.

Cheers

JT


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

Will be there 5:30AM


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

DAM !!!:x

car is playing up...need to visit the mechanics first thing in the morning... :?

good luck guys !!!!


----------

